
The Most Wonderfully Ridiculous Movie Computers (2012) - 11thEarlOfMar
https://www.wired.com/2012/10/movie-computers/
======
11thEarlOfMar
I was researching a comment for another post and I came across this photo of
the legendary DEC PDP-8:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PDP-8#/media/File:PDP-8e,_insi...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PDP-8#/media/File:PDP-8e,_inside,_2.jpg)

That got me thinking that it might have been an inspiration for movie
computers, and, here you go...

